# Drain machines



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I know this has been addressed a million times but here's my question.
I'm in the process of starting a small plumbing business and am looking at Ridgid drain machines. Living on an island in the North Atlantic means I don't have all the other options. I can buy other brands but getting parts or service for anything but Ridgid is not likely. What one or two Ridgid machines would you recommend for all round do it all drain clearing? I've used the K-3800 and read that you can get a sink drum for it. I was also looking at the K-400 and either the k-45 or k-30 for sinks. Is there one that can do most of it?
Thanks


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

K-30.... It's a beast.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been told the K30 is junk.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

K-400 is homeowner grade, don't know about the 3800 or k30. But I love my k-50 for smaller inside drains (i have 5/8" open wound cable, and both drum adapters with 1/4" and 3/8" cable)and the k-60 handles the 4" & 3" mains. I have a spartan 2001 but I havnt used it in a year and I just recently officially took it off the trailer. K-50, k-60 and jetter handle all my drains.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Being junk is too kind of a word for the K30, a piece of **** would be a better description.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

K-60 is the one I use....and the jetter coming soon.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Most bang for the buck in one machine will be a K60.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

K-7500 or K-1500, K-3800, K-45AF and your all set with cable machines.

K-Silly (K-60) is a tweener machine, not enough for some mains and too much for smaller lines.

One machine will not do it all.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

K-400 should never be purchased.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> K-7500 or K-1500, K-3800, K-45AF and your all set with cable machines.
> 
> K-Silly (K-60) is a tweener machine, not enough for some mains and too much for smaller lines.
> 
> One machine will not do it all.


I think Azz has a K-60 stashed in his garage for sale.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a K-60 & a K-50. K-60 is for outside c.o. {main line} and the K-50 is for smaller indoor lines. I have {2} different temper 5/8" cables. One is a stiff 5/8" and the other is a more flexible 5/8" {for taking sharper bends.}

Ridgid states that the K-60 will handle up to and including 4" lines.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

fixitright said:


> I think Azz has a K-60 stashed in his garage for sale.


I'll take it!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

A k50 with the a&b drum adapters and a k7500 or k1500 will take care of most everything.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

So a K-50 with different cables can do 3/4" right up to 4" according to Ridgid. The k-60 is good for 1 1/4 - 6" but how does it handle p-traps and bends? Just wondering whether the k-50 might be good to start as plumbducky said and then rent something bigger as needed until I can buy a bigger machine.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

When I first started getting into drains I was using some smaller cheaper drum machines. I then got rid of those and switched to a K-60 because it could run the 5/8" and 7/8" cables. That let me handle 95% of my drain calls. I later added the K-50 to that along with the locators and cameras. I can go through plastic 2" traps easily with the 5/8" cable and 3" and above traps with the 7/8" cable. I use the drum attachments on the K-50 if I need to go through a smaller trap like for a bathtub or lav sink drain.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> I've been told the K30 is junk. Mark


 I was joking about the k30. I've never used it but it looks like a toy. Plus, it's too cheap to be any good. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

The k-50 in 4" would be stretching it, I would recommend getting the stiffer 5/8" as we'll as the open wound 5/8". The stiffer 5/8" would clear soft blockages in 4":whistling2: maybe..who knows. But the k-50 is most definitely not going to clear roots. If renting is your thing, just remember if you go that route your customer will be without drain use for an extended period of time. I tried that for all of two minutes when one of my first customers had to wait a few hours. I showed up couldn't get it with the k-400, left and went to the rental yard...came back (took about 45 mins) and they had to leave for an appointment, forcing me to return the next day for no additional charge. Plus they weren't very happy nor were they impressed, had there been an actual issue with the line I doubt I would have come off professional enough to prevent them from second guessing my diagnosis, let alone just go with a repair.

2 days later I dropped $1,800 for a spartan 2001! Then replaced it with the K-60 about 3 months later.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Will the K-60 do most roots in 4"-6"? I'd love to get a straight answer on that, so many conflicting opinions.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Will the K-60 do most roots in 4"-6"? I'd love to get a straight answer on that, so many conflicting opinions.


4" clay line. I pulled 4 of these clusters out. This was on a line that was snakes every 3 months by another plumber. When I removed these the customer said "holy s**t! The other plumber never pulled anything like that out"!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Will the K-60 do most roots in 4"-6"? I'd love to get a straight answer on that, so many conflicting opinions.


3" c/o in 60' to the 4" clay lateral.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't see much 6" out here, but I have general 7/8" open wound inner core and I wouldn't hesitate to use it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's pretty impressive


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> So a K-50 with different cables can do 3/4" right up to 4" according to Ridgid. The k-60 is good for 1 1/4 - 6" but how does it handle p-traps and bends? Just wondering whether the k-50 might be good to start as plumbducky said and then rent something bigger as needed until I can buy a bigger machine.


No issue on traps with the k50


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Buy a full size machine as soon as you can afford it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses! You've been very helpful


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

I apologize if I missed it somewhere, but I think some important questions have yet to be asked.. in your area do you predominantly have interior or exterior clean outs, basements or crawl spaces, what is the avg. sewer length, and how often do you have to cable from a roof vent?


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Usually the co is inside. Mostly basements sometimes built on slabs with no crawl space . I've never gone more than 60 or 70 feet before hitting the road/septic and I've never heard of anyone going through the vent until recently.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Will the K-60 do most roots in 4"-6"? I'd love to get a straight answer on that, so many conflicting opinions.


I loved my k60 before getting a k1500. No comparison. But to answer the question, can clean roots in 4" lines yes just have to work at it slowly. For 6" you may be able to poke a hole in the roots but they don't even make heads large enough for this model to CLEAR 6" pipe.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Usually the co is inside. Mostly basements sometimes built on slabs with no crawl space . I've never gone more than 60 or 70 feet before hitting the road/septic and I've never heard of anyone going through the vent until recently.
So lets start another argument - which would be the better all round machine for everything from kitchen sinks to 4" + main lines? A k-50 with additional sections or a k-3800 with the additional sink drum?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> Usually the co is inside. Mostly basements sometimes built on slabs with no crawl space . I've never gone more than 60 or 70 feet before hitting the road/septic and I've never heard of anyone going through the vent until recently.
> So lets start another argument - *which would be the better all round machine for everything from kitchen sinks to 4" + main lines? A k-50 with additional sections or a k-3800 with the additional sink drum?*




Neither one belong in a 4" main.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> So lets start another argument - *which would be the better all round machine **for everything from kitchen sinks to 4" + main lines?* A k-50 with additional sections or a k-3800 with the additional sink drum?













For that work, I use a K-50 & a K-60. 

The K-50 is a beautiful machine for kitchen drain lines. The K-60 is the machine for the outside main line with roots.

Disregard if you like drum. Drum lovers can insert whatever machines that they like in place of mine. I like my sectional machines.

I can use {3} different size cables with this combination of machines; 5/16", 5/8" & 7/8".

And like others have posted, when it comes to the 5/8" cable, Ridgid actually makes {3} different temper cables. I don't see the need for all three, but I have {2} different temper 5/8" cables; a stiff one and a more flexible one. 

My 5/16" cable which I use in the K-50 adapter is an innercore. It's thin but very stiff.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

just buy a Gorlitz and you will be the local hero!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> For that work, I use a K-50 & a K-60.
> 
> The K-50 is a beautiful machine for kitchen drain lines. The K-60 is the machine for the outside main line with roots.
> 
> ...


You left out the K-50 canister for 3/8" which gives you 4 different sizes total.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All of my cable drain cleaning is done with 2 machines...

A K-3800 with 3 drums loaded with 1/4", 3'8", & 1/2" cables...

A K-7500 with 2 drums loaded with 11/16 cable...

In addition to that I carry a General 3' Closet Auger with a drop head, and a Urinal Auger, and a Ridgid See-Snake camera with a Navitrak II locator...

That's it! Nothing else is needed!
Roll 'em in & Git 'R Done...


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I see Ridgid is giving away a cart with the k-3800. That would make it easier on the back...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Johns_TPS said:


> I see Ridgid is giving away a cart with the k-3800. That would make it easier on the back...


Yes I have one...
Almost never used on residential, but I love it at malls and factories...


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

So how does the k-60 handle 1-1/4 and 1-1/2" p-traps?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> So how does the k-60 handle 1-1/4 and 1-1/2" p-traps?





Dude, it doesn't. You need more than one machine


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I use a zip strip and drain-o.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry to waste your time AssTyme. Everyone has been a big help. I know one machine won't do it all but I'm just starting out and don't have the money for several machines to cover everything. I'm trying to find one that does MOST until I can afford a second. Working for others I did more kitchen and laundry tubs and occasional 4". Ridgid SAYS the k-60 will do 1-1/2. Just asking if anyone has any experience with it. If so then k-60 sounds like it does MOST. If not the the k-3800 with 2 or 3 drums. Just to recap AssTyme I don't have money to waste and want to spend what I do have wisely.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for your help and advice.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I use a zip strip and drain-o.


I use a really worn out folding ruler.. helps get around the bends, etc...


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

K3800 will do everything except mains. You can get a used mainline machine but k7500 is worth it


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> Dude, it doesn't. You need more than one machine


Yep


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Johns_TPS said:


> Sorry to waste your time AssTyme. Everyone has been a big help. I know one machine won't do it all but I'm just starting out and don't have the money for several machines to cover everything. I'm trying to find one that does MOST until I can afford a second. Working for others I did more kitchen and laundry tubs and occasional 4". Ridgid SAYS the k-60 will do 1-1/2. Just asking if anyone has any experience with it. If so then k-60 sounds like it does MOST. If not the the k-3800 with 2 or 3 drums. Just to recap AssTyme I don't have money to waste and want to spend what I do have wisely.


Stop crying ong get a k60


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> Sorry to waste your time AssTyme. Everyone has been a big help. I know one machine won't do it all but I'm just starting out and don't have the money for several machines to cover everything. I'm trying to find one that does MOST until I can afford a second. Working for others I did more kitchen and laundry tubs and occasional 4". Ridgid SAYS the k-60 will do 1-1/2. Just asking if anyone has any experience with it. If so then k-60 sounds like it does MOST. If not the the k-3800 with 2 or 3 drums. Just to recap AssTyme I don't have money to waste and want to spend what I do have wisely.




Option #1 - You can rush into things and get yourself one tweener machine (K-Silly) now and do most lines, struggling with a good amount both large and small.

Option #2 - You can be smart about it and get the 2 or 3 machines I and others have suggested and be 100% done with it without having to repeatedly look like a noob by having to walk away from jobs.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

How is my trying to learn as much as I can about my options or defending my questions considered crying? Companies lie, they exaggerate their products abilities, they downplay their weaknesses. I was hoping that by asking professionals, ones who have experience with the various machines, that it would help me in my endeavors. I never argued with anyone I just asked questions. You don't like my questions don't answer them. Don't get upset because I continue to ask questions. Questions are how we learn. Learning my options are not rushing in. Not learning is. 
As for option #2 I intend and have always intended to buy 2 or 3 machines but am hoping to start this with my own money and at least for the first 1/4 can only afford 1. I appreciate your opinion AssTyme and to be honest it makes sense. I don't appreciate or understand your hostility.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> How is my trying to learn as much as I can about my options or defending my questions considered crying? Companies lie, they exaggerate their products abilities, they downplay their weaknesses. I was hoping that by asking professionals, ones who have experience with the various machines, that it would help me in my endeavors. I never argued with anyone I just asked questions. You don't like my questions don't answer them. Don't get upset because I continue to ask questions. Questions are how we learn. Learning my options are not rushing in. Not learning is.
> As for option #2 I intend and have always intended to buy 2 or 3 machines but am hoping to start this with my own money and at least for the first 1/4 can only afford 1. I appreciate your opinion AssTyme and to be honest it makes sense. I don't appreciate or understand your hostility.


Unfortunately AT is right.

You will have to decide what is going to be the most common for you. 

A K50 would cover everything but main sewers with tree roots.

You could pick one up for about $1400.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> How is my trying to learn as much as I can about my options or defending my questions considered crying? Companies lie, they exaggerate their products abilities, they downplay their weaknesses. I was hoping that by asking professionals, ones who have experience with the various machines, that it would help me in my endeavors. I never argued with anyone I just asked questions. You don't like my questions don't answer them. Don't get upset because I continue to ask questions. Questions are how we learn. Learning my options are not rushing in. Not learning is.
> As for option #2 I intend and have always intended to buy 2 or 3 machines but am hoping to start this with my own money and at least for the first 1/4 can only afford 1. I appreciate your opinion AssTyme and to be honest it makes sense. * I don't appreciate or understand your hostility*.




Hostility ??? I'm just an azz :laughing:


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Sorry if I misunderstood AssTyme


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're doing occasional 4" with no roots get a DM150 from Duracable or a k3800, both with multiple drums.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> Option #1 - You can rush into things and get yourself one tweener machine (K-Silly) now and do most lines, struggling with a good amount both large and small. Option #2 - You can be smart about it and get the 2 or 3 machines I and others have suggested and be 100% done with it without having to repeatedly look like a noob by having to walk away from jobs.


Yep


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Try that with a k7500 or a gorlitz.


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

Johns_TPS said:


> How is my trying to learn as much as I can about my options or defending my questions considered crying? Companies lie, they exaggerate their products abilities, they downplay their weaknesses. I was hoping that by asking professionals, ones who have experience with the various machines, that it would help me in my endeavors. I never argued with anyone I just asked questions. You don't like my questions don't answer them. Don't get upset because I continue to ask questions. Questions are how we learn. Learning my options are not rushing in. Not learning is.
> As for option #2 I intend and have always intended to buy 2 or 3 machines but am hoping to start this with my own money and at least for the first 1/4 can only afford 1. I appreciate your opinion AssTyme and to be honest it makes sense. I don't appreciate or understand your hostility.


 John, you would be crazy not to get the K-60 if you only want one machine. As others have said, you can do mainlines up to 6in with the intercore, do 2in with the 5/8th and even 1 1/2 bathtub traps with the end cut off on your 5/8 cable. I have Gorlitz 68 HD, Spartan 1065, Spartan 300 and a K-3800. The K-60 is the only one on the truck now. :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> So how does the k-60 handle 1-1/4 and 1-1/2" p-traps?


It works great on 1-1/4 thru 3". Holds its own fairly well on 4". If you are experienced enough, you can have some success in 6", but that is pushing its limits.

Aside from the whole Ford/Chevy - basket/sectional debate, there is no comparison to the versatility of a K60. It has no equal on that front. 

As far as effectiveness goes, that rests in the skill of the user and has little or nothing to do with the machine.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a K60 with General inner core cable. Does a great job. I don't use it for every job, joining cables is too much a PITA for every job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> For that work, I use a K-50 & a K-60.
> 
> The K-50 is a beautiful machine for kitchen drain lines. The K-60 is the machine for the outside main line with roots.
> 
> ...











*John, if only one machine is in the budget, then the K-60 might be what you need. I'd buy the K-60 if I were in your shoes. It'll run the 7/8" cable for the main sewer lines. And purchase the 5/8" cable for the inside drain lines. The K-60 will run both those size cables.

The K-60 is a bit too large, in my opinion for inside a small bathroom, but it'll do the job. Each of the 7/8" cables sections is 15' long; sort of cumbersome inside. That's when the operator opts for the smaller 5/8" cables that are shorter. They run 7.5' long up to 10' long, depending on which temper cables are purchased. I'd get the C-8 {7.5' long, flexible temper, as opposed to the heavy-duty wind C-9 which is too stiff for the smaller drain lines}.
*

*You can see in the picture of the 5/8" cables side-by-side, that even though they are both 5/8" in OD, one has a thicker winding. That heavier-duty cable is stiffer. The more flexible one will snake its way through the smaller drain lines easier. Hope this helps.*


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Get a Spartan 300 and then a Spartan 100 drum with the attachment fitting to put the 100 drum on your 300 frame and motor. Then you are covered from 1-1/2 to 6". Add a power spin for tub and shower traps and a closet and urinal auger and you're set for not much $$$ at all. Also takes up very little room in the truck.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Blackhawk said:


> Get a Spartan 300 and then a Spartan 100 drum with the attachment fitting to put the 100 drum on your 300 frame and motor. Then you are covered from 1-1/2 to 6". Add a power spin for tub and shower traps and a closet and urinal auger and you're set for not much $$$ at all. Also takes up very little room in the truck.




Not a go to machine in 6" lines. Also, have to be careful running the smaller cable on the larger more powerful 300. As you would the smaller cables on the K-Silly.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Not a go to machine in 6" lines. Also, have to be careful running the smaller cable on the larger more powerful 300. As you would the smaller cables on the K-Silly.



While I wouldn't call it a "go to" machine for 6", it should do a good job in most cases.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> While I wouldn't call it a "go to" machine for 6", it should do a good job in most cases.



Not for me, don't like drama. I'll run 1.25" in 6" lines unless I'm familiar with the line.

.55 cable is way wimpy to run an expansion bit. Also easy to flip especially when older broken in cable.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> Try that with a k7500 or a gorlitz.


Done it with a 1065 many of times, Flat roofs are easy.


----------

